# Craigslist Vacmaster VP112 find



## LanceR (May 5, 2016)

Hello All

I was engaged in my periodic trolling of Craigslist and came across a Vacmaster VP112 an hour away.  It was advertised and having only been used to seal a few bags in an aborted venture so I drove over to look at it.  It was in the original box and was pristine without a scratch, scrape or spot and I sealed a bag to test it.

So, $220 later it and a case of 3 mil 12x14 bags were in the trunk.  It's now on one of the baker's racks in the pantry next to a receptacle so we don't have to move it to use it.













SAM_0258.JPG



__ LanceR
__ May 5, 2016






With the filler plates:













SAM_0259.JPG



__ LanceR
__ May 5, 2016






And, without the filler plates:













SAM_0260.JPG



__ LanceR
__ May 5, 2016






and now all I need to do is convince my wife that buying cases of a thousand or more of each of several sizes is "saving money".....

Lance


----------



## sfprankster (May 5, 2016)

> and now all I need to do is convince my wife that buying cases of a thousand or more of each of several sizes is "saving money".....
> 
> Lance


Nice find!!!!

...and good luck with convincing...


----------



## foamheart (May 5, 2016)

LanceR said:


> Hello All
> 
> and now all I need to do is convince my wife that buying cases of a thousand or more of each of several sizes is "saving money".....
> 
> Lance


That's easy, give them to her for Mother's day!


----------



## LanceR (May 5, 2016)

Foamster, she's too good a pistol shot for me to want to give her anything "domestic" for a present.  I've got a buddy who gave his wife a vacuum cleaner for her birthday.  Nancy told me she was going to shoot me if I ever did something like that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lance


----------



## thecougarguy (May 5, 2016)

Great find at a great price!  I picked up the 112S a couple months ago and couldn't be happier.  You're going to love it.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2016)

Great score!

Al


----------

